

SXSW Interactive is Not a Tech Conference Anymore - austingunter
http://www.austingunter.com/2013/04/sxsw-interactive-is-not-a-tech-conference-any-more/

======
robotron
I went to the first SxSW Interactive. It was not a tech conference then, so I
never went back.

------
jayshahtx
You left SXSWi on Saturday meaning you experienced 2/5 of the interactive
days...

------
spigoon
FWIW According to the author's blog this article was written on 2013/04/09.

